# Usher flashlights



## dshriver (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My performance center needs to replace its stock of usher flashlights. I need something inexpensive and that runs from AAA or AA cells. We issue 14 to the ushers for each show. While they usually get returned some do walk away. The ones we have now are fairly cheap so they break often. I'd like to order 100 for our stock. Can anyone recommend a good usher flashlight?

-d


----------



## JohnD (Nov 18, 2013)

In the off topic forum one time, these were mentioned and a number of cb posters ordered them, I am very happy with the ones I got. They do ship from Hong Kong so allow a couple of weeks for shipping. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006E0QAFY/?tag=controlbooth-20


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 18, 2013)

Would these not work for your ushers? 

Cheaper to replace the flashlight than the batteries, with just enough light to look at someone's ticket and guide them to their seat without so much light it's a distraction, plus you can buy a whole lot of keyring-type flashlights for just $100, and if someone ever walks off with them, don't worry about it because it's literally not worth the value of your time or theirs to waste any time trying to return it.

Whatever you choose, I'd recommend buying a few different kinds and testing them out before you buy en masse.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought several cards of 10 LED flashlights - three AA batteries included - for $10 at Home Depot several years ago. All still working. Maybe too bright but at least rubbery and shock proof and quiet if dropped. At a buck a piece - hard to beat.

MNicolai - I hope you meant $1.00, not $100.00.


----------



## MNicolai (Nov 18, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> MNicolai - I hope you meant $1.00, not $100.00.



They kill you on the shipping.


----------



## sdauditorium (Nov 18, 2013)

The ones that Mike linked to provide a nice little light for the size and price. They also do make those same style that have a blue LED as well which would also be plenty bright to read tickets while being even a little less distracting if it's an issue with the white.


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 18, 2013)

JohnD said:


> In the off topic forum one time, these were mentioned and a number of cb posters ordered them, I am very happy with the ones I got. They do ship from Hong Kong so allow a couple of weeks for shipping.
> http://www.amazon.com/FordEx-Group-300lm-Flashlight-Adjustable/dp/B006E0QAFY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384787874&sr=8-1&keywords=cree led flashlight



Nothing wrong with those lights, but they are to bright for an usher.


----------



## carproelsofly (Nov 26, 2013)

The ushers at my facility are now using wind-up flashlights. The first show that they had them I freaked out thinking the noise was something coming from the sound system!


----------



## blindbuttkicker (Nov 29, 2013)

This is one (the Enecell Powerspot for 15 bucks at RS when i got it at 84 lumens and three triple a's) I EDC everyday im wearing my pants, haha. Its about the size of your hand from palm to finger tip (begin slightly off topic rant) and its a great self defense flashlight at least for me it is, when the batteries are at full power, you flip the switch at about 5 or 10 feet, even for 84 lumens, it lights you up like your looking into a spotlight because of the tight narrow beam in the middle, and turns you blind for up to 10 to 15 seconds if hitting your eyes right and while your blinking trying to get all the colors out of your vision. (I have one other Enercell that puts out 170 to 180 lumens and is tight/wide beam adjustable (that one really makes you go blind if its narrow beam close range for at least a full 5 minutes if your dumb enough to stare at it or have your eyes exposed for an extended time) just by pushing the lens in or out and this I can attest to (hitting trees and shining them at almost 140+ yards estimated but that beam can be made out on the tree line in the woods at distances) the slightly bigger one (almost a half finger longer then the tiny one I use) is great for Self defense as ive actually tested it on a friend lightly of course but wen the base makes contact with your arm or shoulder, your going to feel it like a baton hit you because of its ruggedized material and being the fact its slightly metal/mostly aluminum XD. (end rant)

The smaller one might serve your purposes in some scenarios as long as your not shining it directly at ppl's faces (see example above) but even if the batteries get comfortable in there they wont be as bright and less blinding, but will still give a good throw distance in front of you to see where your going or what your focusing on. The batteries id recommend for these also are either Energizer or Duracell. the Enercell batteries people try to sell off eventually after a bit of use corrode with a whitish paste around the contacts and do get hot enough if powered for an amount of time to burn you (as ive done to myself once or twice, but its not a bad first degree burn but it'll sting). energizers and Duracell's, no problem a bit hot but nothing remotely as serious. Just my two cents as a flashlight guy and a venue (church) AV operator


----------



## NickVon (Dec 4, 2013)

Not an issue for our venue. I like the idea of key chain flashlights. Get them with a Blue LED. Find a company that will put your venue's logo or name on them and by them in boxes. Now if they walk away, you are advertising you name.


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe you should consider a buying flashlights with "Usher Flashlights" printed on them in giant letters from a company that prints custom logos on products. They're fairly inexpensive and the quantity you're looking to purchase is the typical minimum order for these companies. Here are a few examples:

4imprint.com
branders.com
qualitylogoproducts.com

These are only examples. I can't make any recommendations since I've never actually used any of these companies. A quick Google search for "custom LED flashlights" will yield plenty of other possibilities.


----------

